# Mildew Prevention On Boat Covers.



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I have to store my boat outside during warm weather and had problems with mildew/mold forming on the inside of my boat cover. For the last few years I have kept a small fan running on the boat floor most of the time. This circulation of air has solved the problem.


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

having camped in popup tent campers for years I can attest that any dampness that accumulates on a canvas surface (warm and damp day followed by a cool evening) as condensation and allowed to be there for 6-8 hours will get black mold growth in a day. Air circulation is good. At Home Depot they have two types of Mold Armor ( lime green spray bottles). One removes black mold in a few seconds ( strong bleach) and the other claims to protect with a coating. Not sure about the later product but the former takes out black mold stains within seconds.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

same deal as you miky , also store boat outside, also use fan in boat to keep dry. i have a timer on mine to run twice a day


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The fan method helps buy occasional mold removal might still be needed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Air circulation is the key for sure. When storing, removing all contents from compartments insuring compartments are dry and leaving lids propped open just enough for air to circulate helps a lot. 
For existing mold removal and as an aid to help prevent mold I like Starbrite mold remover and preventer.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

get one of those 10x20 carport frame & canopy. I used one for about 8 years in TN until the garage was built. a lot more humidity and such in TN too... and it worked great. mine was the full garage models - enclosed. you can usually pick one up for less than a good boat cover at harbor freight or northern tool when on sale. they lasted more than 15-years here until the sun weakened enough that a strong wind storm shredded it. i had either staked it to the ground with those screw-in things folks use for their dog run or at one point had flower pots with pvc pipe (sized to fit the canopy tubes) into concrete (in pot) to hold where i could not stake it down. and do not keep your trailering cover on the boat under the canopy or you will have same problem as now...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You can make sure your canvas is good and dry and reasonably clean and apply Rust-Oleum NeverWet. The dampness and condensation will not stick to your canvas it creates a barrier. Anything present just washes right off easily and you will not even actually get your canvas wet with the proper barrier. On the outside any dew and or rain just rolls off. 

They make a specific product to treat fabrics that is not the same as regular NeverWet.
I have used this quite a bit with great results. I saw them clearly mis marked at $0.99 for the typical two can package required to apply it (normally 19.99)! I grabbed every single one and headed to the checkout so I had like 35 packs or something for less than the cost of 2!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree with Fish-N-Fool, for me that is the best option. Both my boats sat outside for years and as long as I kept the canvas treated I never had mold. One treatment in the spring and one in the fall. This year I built a new storage barn to put my boat and tractor in and now I'm fighting Mice....geesh it's always something. I put out poison and of course a mouse died in one of my boat compartments. ARRRGGG


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Southernsaug said:


> I agree with Fish-N-Fool, for me that is the best option. Both my boats sat outside for years and as long as I kept the canvas treated I never had mold. One treatment in the spring and one in the fall. This year I built a new storage barn to put my boat and tractor in and now I'm fighting Mice....geesh it's always something. I put out poison and of course a mouse died in one of my boat compartments. ARRRGGG


look up mouse bucket trap or canadian mouse trap. just don't use where pets can gain access as the radiator fluid is toxic. i have one in my barn that has been collecting for a few years now. of course still have some mice issues so have employed a number of non-venomous snakes to assist. well, they moved in on their own... i use to say that the only good snake is in a hat-band, belt, or boot but now we have a reptile-human non-aggression agreement. i hold to it and have not purposely harmed a snake in years - they frequently violate the agreement and still startle me in drawers, by the light switch, and occasionally across the floor when i am under one of the vehicles (hay, hand me that wrench...). oh, i also put multiple small bags of mothballs inside all my boats and plug up internal drains when possible. not sure if this is keeping mice out or snakes or just makes it smell like my grandmothers attic...


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

privateer said:


> look up mouse bucket trap or canadian mouse trap. just don't use where pets can gain access as the radiator fluid is toxic. i have one in my barn that has been collecting for a few years now. of course still have some mice issues so have employed a number of non-venomous snakes to assist. well, they moved in on their own... i use to say that the only good snake is in a hat-band, belt, or boot but now we have a reptile-human non-aggression agreement. i hold to it and have not purposely harmed a snake in years - they frequently violate the agreement and still startle me in drawers, by the light switch, and occasionally across the floor when i am under one of the vehicles (hay, hand me that wrench...). oh, i also put multiple small bags of mothballs inside all my boats and plug up internal drains when possible. not sure if this is keeping mice out or snakes or just makes it smell like my grandmothers attic...


Moth balls are fairly affective, I place them on can lids in several spots in my boat over the winter. This seems to repel them well, get them all out in the spring and smell will go away soon.


----------

